# Hash-based Tincture



## Medshed (Dec 3, 2011)

Hola Rollers.

I searched around for a long time trying to find a good recipe with precise measurements on the amount of weed to use per dose of tincture and generally came up empty. I finally made the recipe below after much trial and error but it is working well for me so I figured I'd spread the love. FWIW, the final crux that sent me on my way to success was a dispensary tincture that a buddy of mine told me about. After reading their ingredients the light bulb went on for me.

Enjoy,
Medshed

*Hash Tincture - recipe for 1 oz of finished tincture
Ingredients:
3 grams of hash (I use a mix of the various grades I get from the Bubble bags)
25% Everclear or vodka
75% Vegetable Glycerine

Put the hash and alcohol in a 1 oz bottle. Shake daily (or 2-3 times per day) for 3 days, or until the hash is fully dissolved in the alcohol.

Pour in the glycerine to fill the bottle almost to the top. In the next step you will reduce the liquid a bit so don't worry if it looks too full. 

Put the bottle in a water bath, with the lid off the bottle, and heat to about 180 degrees for a few hours. I use a small crock pot that seems to be designed for potpourri. It tops out at 170 degrees. Shake the bottle (with the lid on) a couple of times while it is heating. I use a towel to hold the bottle so it doesn't burn my hands. Turn off the heat and let the bottle cool to room temperature. 

Repeat this process 3 - 4 times or until the mixture has taken on a thicker liquid consistency and you get a glob of gelatin-looking resin floating on top. I also go by smell at this stage. You should have evaporated off much of the alcohol, so the smell should be closer to the smell of hash than the smell of alcohol.

When the step above is complete, heat one more time to warm up the tincture. In this step you will be filtering the goo out of the tincture and that goes better when it is warm. For small batches (as described in this message) I've found a small paper coffee filter to be the best filter. When doing larger batches (3 + ounces of tincture) I use one of those gold-plated "eternal" coffee filters. If using the paper filter, you need to squeeze it to be sure all the tincture has been removed. For the bigger filter, it is easier to use a spoon and rub the goo/tincture around the filter until you are left with just goo inside the filter.

Now you're done. The dose on this tincture is somewhere between 2 and 6 drops, depending on your body size and what effect you are going for. I always start on the low end of the spectrum, wait 30 minutes and add a drop or two each 30 minutes until I figure out the right dose. *


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2011)

nice recipe easy directions.. just did this w.o the everclear or alcohol and added to caps


----------



## Medshed (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks gioua. Please let us know how it worked for you.


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2011)

Medshed said:


> Thanks gioua. Please let us know how it worked for you.



well it worked damn well  seriously... I went 3 days w.o smoking using these pills. (granted I still LIKE to smoke since it is a faster med when smoked.. and hell who hates the taste? The only main difference is I used canna oil (potent) then added more hash to the tablspoon of canna oil then added some finely ground decarbed weed then decabred it then added to pills.. my tolerance is much higher then most


----------

